# Lesertest Alphacool-USB-Display: Tagebuch von Wannseesprinter



## Wannseesprinter (7. Mai 2008)

*Der Alphacool LCD-Lesertest

*_Inhaltsverzeichnis:_

 Tag 1

 Die Bekanntschaft
 und
 Der Einbau:
 *Montage des LCDs/Verlegung der Leitung*

 Tag 2

* Inbetriebnahme des Displays / Steuersoftware im Check / Fazit* 

Tag 3

*Darstellungsmöglichkeiten des LCDs
*  
*Einleitung:

*​*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*So oder so ähnlich möchte man beim Rechnerstart begrüßt werden. Eine wahre Alternative zu blöden Bluescreens oder wirren Fehlermeldungen.

Möglich macht diese unter anderem ein 240x128 Pixel großes LC-Display von Alphacool, welches mit einer so enormen Vielfalt von Möglichkeiten vor der Haustür steht, dass man diese Tür gar nicht mehr schließen möchte.

Lange Rede, kürzerer Sinn: Ich stürze mich hier mit Herzenslust auf einen Lesertest, der euch das Display nahe bringen soll. Vorab möchte ich mich bei den Jungs von PCGH mit einem feuchten Schmatzer bedanken, die dies möglich gemacht haben 

Angefangen hat alles heute. Ich steige die Treppen zu meiner Etage hinauf und darf mit großer Euphorie das kleine, unscheinbare Paket auf meinem Wonhzimmertisch bestaunen.

*Auspacken des LCDs:*

Kurz umgezogen, Kamera geschnappt und das Paket mit Spannung bestaunt. Ein Paket: Pappe, Klebeband und eine Menge Barcodes - was will man mehr?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vorsichtig mit der Schere das Paket geöffnet, zeichnete sich folgendes Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf der Rückseite noch diverse Spezifikationen und Hinweise.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kaum zieht man die Papphülle ab, springt einem die Treiber-CD ins Gesicht. Ich dachte mir schon beim Anblick, dass ich sie höchstwahrscheinlich nicht gebrauchen würde.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun kommt der Höhepunkt der Bescherung. Diverse Anschlusskabel, Schrauben für die Montage und - wie sollte es anders sein - das LC-Display.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich krallte mir sofort das harte aber schicke Stück Technik und offenbarte nackte Tatsachen: Die Rückseite. Unschwer zu erkennen, liegt der Usb-Anschluss völlig frei. Keine störenden Bauteile. Sehr gut.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt wird Maß genommen. Wie groß das Display wirklich ist, könnt ihr hier gut erkennen. Knappe 15 Zentimeter sind es in der Breite. Ich möchte übrigens darauf hinweisen, dass ich kein Freund von Schleichwerbung bin. Ein anderes Werkzeug zum Messen hatte ich leider nicht 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Tiefe beträgt ca. 6,5 Zentimeter. Ein schmaler Bursche also. Sagt das etwas aus? Ich denke nicht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Anschlusskabel und Befestigungsschrauben sind ein Muss. Negativ: Es liegt leider keine Bedienungsanleitung bei. Nicht, dass ich es ohne nicht geschafft hätte 

Auf der Internetseite von Alphacool darf man folgendes lesen:




> Mit dem 3 Meter langen USB Kabel erreichen Sie einen grossen Aktionsradius und mit der neuen Software (siehe unten) sowie der USB- Schnittstelle ist die Installation eine Minutensache.


3 Meter? Ich muss irgendetwas verpasst haben. Zwar habe ich das Anschlusskabel leider nicht nachgemessen, nur sind es weit unter 3 Meter in der Länge gewesen. 1,5 Meter trifft es besser. Was lernen wir daraus? Habe immer ein längeres Kabel in der Hinterhand. Es könnte auch dich treffen  Natürlich habe ich die Zeichen nicht erkannt und diesbezüglich mir keine Schweißperlen auf die Stirn schieben lassen.

Ich könnte das jetzige Kabel zwar auseinander pflücken und ein längeres benutzen, der Aufwand würde für den Nutzen enorm sein.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soweit die Schnupperphase. Demnächst widmen wir uns dem Einbau.

Lob, Kritik, Anregungen? Her damit! 




​


----------



## StellaNor (8. Mai 2008)

Oooh, demnächst - wieso nicht jetzt wo es grad spannend wird?

Schöner Bericht bis jetzt


----------



## Wannseesprinter (8. Mai 2008)

*Der Alphacool LCD-Lesertest

**Montage des LCDs:*

Weiter geht's im Gefecht. Den Einbau möchte ich euch natürlich auch nicht vorenthalten. Mit diversen Schlachschiffen, wie einer Grafikkarte etc., könnt ihr das LCD nicht vergleichen. Ereignisreich war es allemal. Vor allem dürft ihr bei euren Entscheidungen nicht lange gebunden sein. Einfach drauf los 

So sieht das sortierte Chaos aus. Eine Spitz- und eine Kombizange, ein Seitenschneider und ein mittelgroßer Kreuz-Schraubendreher. Nicht zu vergessen, die Ansammlung von frischen Kabelbindern. Ihr wisst sicherlich, wovon ich spreche 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die zwei störenden Frontblenden meines Rebel 9-Gehäuses mit mäßigem Kraftaufwand entfernt...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...will mir doch tatsächlich jemand Bier in mein Müsli kippen. Passt vorne und hinten nicht. Das Display mag keine engen Verhältnisse.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also machte ich kurzen Prozess - ohne, wie schon gesagt, großartig nachzudenken - und griff als erstes zum Seitenschneider.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einmal rechts abgeschnitten, lies sich der Störenfried problemlos abknicken und ohne grobe Gewalt entfernen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine kurze Paarung - aber nicht lange. Passt's, passt's nicht? Passt, wunderbar. Weiter geht's.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eines der Anschlusskabel genommen und hinten in das Display gedrückt. Es muss wirklich darauf geachtet werden, dass der Usb-Stecker einrastet, sonst wackelt die ganze Geschichte wie Götterspeise.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geschafft. Nun schob ich das andere Ende des Usb-Kabels ins Gehäuse, das Display sofort hinterher.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So schaut's eingeschoben aus. Kompakt und süß, nicht? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zur Endfertigung kommen jetzt die Schrauben zum Einsatz. Hier sollte darauf geachtet werden, dass die Schrauben vorerst nur angeschraubt, das Display später in Endposition gebracht wird und zum Schluss alle Schrauben festgezogen werden. Somit wird ein verkeilen oder ein "Nicht-auffinden" der Löcher unterbunden. Ich spreche aus Erfahrung 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Wannseesprinter (8. Mai 2008)

*Der Alphacool LCD-Lesertest*

*Verlegung der Leitung:*

Nun die Fortsetzung der Einbau-Session.

Jetzt werdet ihr euch wahrscheinlich an den Kopf fassen. Was macht der denn da?  Kurzum: Ich musste irgendwie das Usb-Kabel nach außen an die Gehäuserückseite schaffen.

Zwar gab es die Möglichkeit, das LCD direkt am Mainboard anzuschließen, jedoch ist mein P35 DS4 voll ausgebucht, was das betrifft. Die Front-Usb-Anschlüsse des Gehäuses haben sich breit gemacht. Auf die möchte niemand verzichten.

Also kam auch hier wieder das, nennen wir es mal Grobmotoriker-Werkzeug, der Seitenschneider zum Einsatz. Mit Gefühl habe ich das Rasterblech durchgeknippst.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier sollte der Usb-Stecker durch. Grobe Gewalt hin oder her. Das Blech muss weg. Sieht alles noch sehr gefährlich aus, da hier scharfe und spitze Kanten den Mantel des Usb-Kabels verletzen könnten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mühsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen... Man könnte denken, hier hätte eins am Gehäuse geknabbert  Mit der Kombizange habe ich diverse Überstände und scharfe Kanten zurecht gebogen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu guter Letzt ruft man den scheuen Usb-Stecker liebevoll. Er ist, wenn man ihn nicht anschreit, wirklich sehr Handzahm. Ohne Probleme lässt er sich durchschieben. Eckt nicht an und meine Finger sind auch noch heile.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Direkt in den noch freien - ok, es sind jetzt alle frei, aber am Ende unbelegt  - Steckplatz.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt kommen sie zum Einsatz: Kabelbinder. Eine Bereicherung für die Menschheit. Unabdingbar beim Verkabeln bzw. Verlegen von Leitungen. Ich liebe sie. Hier und dort einige gesetzt und stramm gezogen. Zum Schluss den Überstand mit einem Seitenschneider abgeschnitten.

Das Usb-Kabel läuft am äußeren Rand des 120 Millimeter Gehäuselüfters, über das Netzteil bis hin zum großen Kabelbaum der Hauptstromleitungen zum LC-Display. Alles wurde mit gewissenhaftem Einsatz von Kabelbindern umgesetzt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Kreislauf ist geschlossen. Das LCD ist angeschlossen und darf sich lange Zeit im Gehäuse wohl fühlen. Hier auch gut zu erkennen ist in der Mitte des LCD-Rahmens eine Kerbe, die noch zusätzlichen Halt bieten und als Arretierungshilfe dienen soll.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schmerzfreie Entjungferung: Die Schutzfolie wird sanft entfernt. Die Folie ließ sich rückstandslos und ohne großen Widerstand entfernen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So sieht der Koloss zum Schluss aus. Blau, blauer, Alphacool  Der schwarze Alurahmen des Alphacool LC-Displays schmiegt sich passend zum Aussehen des Gehäuses an.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viele werden meine Methode als Unschön betrachten. Ich sehe es praktisch. Jetzt fällt das herausstehende Usb-Kabel doch nicht mehr so auf, oder? Zur Erinnerung: Neben dem grauen Lan-Stecker befindet sich der Stecker des LCDs. Es wurde auch darauf geachtet, dass das Kabel nicht zu stramm ist, damit es auf Dauer nicht zu unerwünschten Kabelbrüchen oder ähnlichen kommt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, das war's vorerst mit einer Ladung praktischer Tipps und Bilder.

Demnächst wende ich mich der Softwareseite zu - der eigentliche Knackpunkt. Außerdem noch eine Menge Bilder und Videos. Es gibt viel zu entdecken 

​


----------



## exa (8. Mai 2008)

hoffe dann kommt mehr text


----------



## Player007 (8. Mai 2008)

Jup wirklich sehr gut geschrieben 
Die Fotos sind auch gut.

Mach weiter so! 

P.S. ein weiterer, mit einem Rebel 9 Case ^^

Gruß


----------



## exa (8. Mai 2008)

joa, iwie überschwemmen rebel 9 und cm-690 cases das forum^^


----------



## moddingfreaX (8. Mai 2008)

Richtig gut geschrieben! Hab mich teilweise gekringelt vor Lachen 
Super Test und nach meiner Meinung genügend Text 
Weiter so!

 (Schnapszahl Eintrag: Nr.444 )


----------



## HamburgerJungs (8. Mai 2008)

Also wenn das Display überzeugend is, dann hab ich bald ein Gehäuse abzugeben, weil ich mir eins ohne Tür kaufen müsste 

Bisher angenehme Aufmachung


----------



## gdfan (8. Mai 2008)

super test mach weiter so ich finde die text menge is völlig ok und schön viele bilder
greetz gdfan


----------



## Klutten (8. Mai 2008)

Super Bericht!!! Ich glaube, du hast damit die fehlende Bedienungsanleitung geschrieben, die dir der Hersteller vorenthalten hat. 

Freue mich schon auf die Inbetriebnahme.


----------



## Malkav85 (8. Mai 2008)

Sehr, sehr schöner Bericht  

Wäre interessant zu wissen, was man alles auf dem Display sich anzeigen lassen kann (Bilder, Text, Laufschrift, etc.)


----------



## Wannseesprinter (10. Mai 2008)

*Der Alphacool LCD-Lesertest*​ 

*Inbetriebnahme des LCDs:*

Nach längerer Pause, soll's voran gehen. Diesmal werfe ich alle meine Augen auf den Bedienkomfort. Dazu gehört auch, dass man mit wenigen Klicks möglichst viel erreichen soll.

Klar, wenn Windows mit frisch eingelegter Hardware startet, muss es sich bemerkbar machen. Automatismus ist 'ne feine Sache  "Nein, diesmal nicht" lautet hier die Antwort zum Jackpot.
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Der Stecker des Displays steckt übrigens durchgehend im Usb-Port.


 Ein Klick auf Weiter, kommt das nächste Fensterchen zum Vorschein. In diesem Fall kann man ruhigen Gewissens den Treiber automatisch finden lassen. Glaubt mir, der Rechner findet die beiliegende CD schneller, als ihr klicken könnt  Achso, jaaa... Hatte ich erwähnt, dass ich doch die CD benutzt habe?
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 So sehen gekochte Eier aus: Der Treiber des LC-Displays wurde installiert und ist Betriebsbereit - das lesen wir gerne.
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 Im Zeitalter des Internets sollten wir uns nicht einfach auf die bei der CD draufgepresste Software für's LCD verlassen. Sicherlich gibt es eine neuere Version, dachte ich mir. Also stöberte ich im offiziellen *Forum* von Alphacool herum und, siehe da, ich lag richtig. Aktuell ist Version 1.0.4.
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Ein Klick auf "Deutsch", ist die Installation auch schon fast beendet.
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Weiter, weiter, weiter... Ihr kennt das Spielchen  Der Neustart ließ natürlich auch nicht lange auf sich warten. Ich machte ihn aus Liebe zum Rechner freiwillig.

 Anschließend wagte ich den Klick auf das auf dem Desktop erstelle Alphacool-Symbol, schwupps, es schob sich etwas in die Taskleiste.
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Das blaue A gesellte sich zu den anderen Kollegen. Ich machte gewohnt einen Rechtsklick auf dieses Symbol, nein, was ist das?
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Eine saftige Überschneidung vom Alphacool Kontext-Menü zu dem vom Desktop. Leider nicht gut umgesetzt. Ok, wie befreie ich mich am besten von dieser verzwickten Lage? Ein normaler Linksklick? E voila, es funktioniert tadellos.

 Ich habe fünf Möglichkeiten zur Auswahl:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Mit einem Klick auf Vorschau öffnet sich ein kleines, blaues Fenster. In diesem Fenster seht ihr haargenau das, was auf dem LCD angezeigt wird. Es könnte in etwa so aussehen:
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Um diese Werte anzeigen zu lassen, muss in diesem Fall das Programm Speedfan im Hintergrund laufen. Habt ihr gepennt oder sich das Programm schlichtweg und einfach nicht von selbst gestartet, so sagt euch die Steuersoftware bescheid.

 Ein Klick auf das rot markierte Symbol, schon dürft ihr eure Kreativität sprühen lassen.

 Es öffnen sich zwei Fenster gleichzeitig.
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Einmal der Seiteneditor und das Objektarchiv, euer ständiger Begleiter beim Editieren. Das Objektarchiv ist beliebig erweiterbar, wenn ihr das offzielle Alphacool-Forum durchforstet.

 Das Erstellen von eigenen Seite, wie hier zum Beispiel eine Seite für Speedfan, ist genauso einfach wie das Schlecken einer Eiskugel ohne zu kleckern. Richtig, manchmal geht etwas in bzw. auf die Hose, wenn ihr nicht aufpasst. Beim Eis habt ihr einen Fleck, im Programm nimmt es jedoch nicht solche Ausmaße, wenn ihr euch mal verklickt habt.

 Es basiert alles auf's altbekannte Drag and Drop-System. Wie ihr euch mit einer kleinen Portion Mühe eine Netzwerk-Seite bastelt, seht ihr *HIER.* Ich binde absichtlich keine Youtube-Videos ein, da ich diese Pixelgrütze niemandem gönne.

 Ganz nützlich erweist sich auch, dass LCD als RSS-Ticker zu nutzen. Im Baukastensystem schaut das so aus:
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Leider liest der RSS-Reader der Software bisher nur .rfd und .rss Seiten. Die verbreiteten .xml scheinen vorerst Ruhe zu genießen. Aktuell läuft noch eine stark erweiterte Beta des Steuerprogramms. Es lässt also hoffen, dass noch einige nützliche Funktionen hinzukommen werden.

 Viele werden sich die Frage stellen, wie viel Ram das Programm vom Arbeitsspeicher frisst. Mit knapp 26 MiByte zu heutigen Zeiten, in denen fast jeder mindestens 2 GiByte eingebaut hat, noch zu verschmerzen.
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Ein weitaus umfangreicheres Programm hört auf den Namen *LCDHype*. Leider blicke ich bei dem Programm noch nicht 100%ig durch, weswegen ich mich auch für das Benutzerfreundliche von Alphacool entschied.

 Zu guter Letzt das Display *in Bewegung.* Das Video könnte etwas laut sein, ich bitte dies zu entschuldigen.

 *Fazit:*

 Alphacool hat mit dem 240x128 blau beleuchtetem großen Display einen schmerzfreien Spagat zwischen Aufbau des Displays, sowie Umfangreicher Software geschafft. Letzteres lässt noch viel Luft nach oben hin. Der Einbau ging mit den beiliegenden Schrauben recht flott von statten. 

Wenn ihr euren Kontroll-Tick ausleben wollt (wie ich) oder ihr euer Gehäuse mit etwas schmücken wollt, dass die wichtigsten Sachen gut lesbar vor Augen hält, so ist das LC-Display von Alphacool genau das Richtige für euch. *Der Preisvergleich von PC Games Hardware* listet das LCD für aktuell *88,57 Euro*.


Pro:

Schlankes Design
Untersützung aktueller Software wie Fraps, Motherboard Monitor, Windows Media Player, Winamp, Speedfan und andere.
Klar lesbares, blau beleuchtetes Display
Benutzerfreundliche Software mit viel Potenzial
Relativ günstiger Preis
Kontra:

Unterdimensioniertes Usb-Kabel (maximal 1,5 Meter, laut Hersteller 3 Meter)
Keine Bedienungs- oder Montageanleitung
_Solltet ihr Fragen, Kritik oder eine Portion Lob haben, nur zu _

Gruß,
Wannseesprinter


----------



## StellaNor (10. Mai 2008)

Toller Bericht mit allen Informationen und Bildern, die es braucht!
Ein nettes Spielzeug. Vielleicht könnte soetwas auch in mein Gehäuse (das nur virtuell exisitiert) einziehen. Aber dann in Farbe.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (10. Mai 2008)

Alle hochgeladenen Bilder sind abhanden gekommen. Das letzte Bilder liegt auf einem Webspace. Wie auch immer. Ich werde sie nochmal hochladen. Einen Augenblick bitte.

Edit: Es sollten wieder alle Bilder funktionieren.


----------



## Fifadoc (10. Mai 2008)

klasse test, danke dafür.

aber es ist echt schlimm, dass es solche hardware immer nur in blau gibt... find es grauenhaft, wer will schon alles in blau? -.-


----------



## moddingfreaX (10. Mai 2008)

Ich will das Teil mal im Betrieb sehen!
Fotos bitte


----------



## Wannseesprinter (11. Mai 2008)

*Der Alphacool LCD-Lesertest*​ 

*Darstellungsmöglichkeiten des LC-Displays:

*Wie gewünscht, wird das Displays nochmals in seiner vollen Pracht als Standbild festgehalten. 

Sollte es bei den Bildern in einigen Teilbereichen so aussehen, als hätte man einen Kasten Bier alleine verschlungen, so liegt das daran, dass im Display Bewegung ist, die Kamera das leider aber nicht so gut festhalten kann. Mein Auge nimmt die Bewegungen als flüssig und klar lesbar wahr.

Für alle, die Bilder klasse finden, den Text aber in Windeseile übersprungen haben, hier nochmal der Verweis auf zwei vorhandene Videos:

*Das Display in Bewegung* (es kann vorkommen, dass der Ton des Videos etwas laut ist. Ich bitte dies zu entschuldigen).

*So bastelt ihr euch eine eigene Seite.*

Nun aber zu den Bildern:

Auch das ist möglich: Ihr könnt eigene Bilder in die Software einbinden, als Überraschung seht ihr das Ergebnis auf eurem LCD. Voraussetzung dafür ist aber, dass das Bild am besten nur in schwarz-weiß und in niedriger, pixeliger Auflösung eingebunden wird.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In Zeiten der günstigen Festplatten sollte man trotz alledem gut im Auge behalten, welche Platte mit der Zeit auf Diät gesetzt werden sollte, damit es nicht zum Dilemma kommt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein selbst gebastelter RSS-Ticker. Leider wird aktuell nicht das weit verbreitete .xml-Format unterstützt. Was nicht ist, kann noch werden 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Arbeitsspeicher und Auslagerungsdatei werden auch ständig im Auge behalten. Die Biester werden bei Nichtbeachtung immer fetter.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die aktuelle Netzwerkadresse, sowie Up- und Download - eine Bereicherung für jeden. Praktisch: Wenn der Bildschirm eures Rechners gerade nicht eingeschaltet sein sollte und ihr eine größere Datei herunter ladet, so könnte ihr ständig anhand des Downloads checken, ob's soweit ist oder ihr euch noch gedulden müsst.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie das Display die aktuelle Internet-IP anzeigen lassen kann, habe ich leider noch nicht herausgefunden. Ich hake im Alphacool-Forum deswegen nach.


Auch Winamp ist mit von der Partie. Aktuell im Bild nicht installiert, es kuschelt aber sehr gerne mit dem LCD. Titel, Visualisierungen, Titellänge usw. versüßen den Anblick.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für alle, die ein anderes Programm als Winamp nutzen (iTunes wird untersützt), denen sei hiermit geholfen. Habe ich selbst mit Leichtigkeit gebastelt und sieht verdammt fesch aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Simpel, aber gar nicht so unnütz: DIE Uhr. Hmm, ok, nicht spektakulär, aber für alle, die keine im Zimmer hängen haben, ganz praktisch 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das nicht mehr so beliebte Programm Motherboard Monitor wird auch mit in die Runde eingeschlossen. Da sich die Anzeige mit Speedfan aber erledigt hat, könnt ihr getrost darauf verzichten - natürlich nur, wenn ihr möchtet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier ist es: Speedfan. Das beliebte Auslese-Tool zur Anzeige von Lüfterdrehzahlen, Core-Spannungen, Temperaturen usw. Das ist alles auch mit dem LC-Display von Alphacool kein Thema.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Schluss noch die Anzeige der CPU-Auslastung. Für die Folding@Home-Menschen mit SMP-Client: Schaltet die Option aus; es ändert sich wirklich kein Funken 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lordofthe1337 (11. Mai 2008)

guter test, text mit suchtfaktor und schöne bilder 
du hast mich richtig überzeugt, wenn noch genug geld übrigbleibt kauf ich mir auch eins.


----------



## Klutten (11. Mai 2008)

...eine Uhr, die 1,5 ; 4,5 usw. als Stundenanzeige hat. Sehr lustig. Sachen gibts.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (11. Mai 2008)

Klutten schrieb:


> ...eine Uhr, die 1,5 ; 4,5 usw. als Stundenanzeige hat. Sehr lustig. Sachen gibts.



Richtig  Was sich die Jungs des Programms gedacht haben...

Edit auf der letzten Seite. Es sind frischere Bilder dazu gekommen und das Video in Aktion wurde verbessert.



lordofthe1337 schrieb:


> guter test, text mit suchtfaktor und schöne bilder
> du hast mich richtig überzeugt, wenn noch genug geld übrigbleibt kauf ich mir auch eins.



Danke für die Blümchen  Solltest du das Display und kleinere Fragen haben, nur zu


----------



## d00mfreak (12. Mai 2008)

Sehr schöner Test. 

Bei der Software würde ich dir definitiv zu LCD Hype raten, hab ich mein meinem LCD (nur 128x64 Px  aber dafür selbst gelötet) auch benutzt. Was Mächtigeres dürftest du kaum finden, die Skriptsprache ist schnell erlernt. Mit ein nem bisschen Aufwand kannst du dir damit z.B Filme auf dem LCD ansehen .

Und bei USB-Stecker würd ich mir was basteln, um das Display intern anschliessen zu können, z.B so ne USB-Slotblende, die man sonst eh nie verwendet, dran glauben lassen.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (12. Mai 2008)

Jo, du hast Recht. Eine Usb-Slotblende im Gehäuse unterbringen. Ich muss aber irgendwie die Jumper des Usb-Frontpanels vom Gehäuse auch dort einbinden können. Werde mir bei Gelegenheit mal die Slotblende greifen und genauer betrachten.

LCDHype ist ne Welt für sich. Ich bin, um ehrlich zu sein, wirklich zu faul, dass Tutorial durchzukauen. Bei der Alphacool-Software geht alles fast wie von selbst und die Plugins werden ständig erweitert. Die LCDHype-Oberfläche ist mir nicht greifbar genug


----------



## Spawnkiller (12. Mai 2008)

Genialer Bericht mein Lieber.  

Ich überlege bereits seit Monaten mir das LCD-Display zu kaufen. War mir nie ganz sicher, dass sich auch individuelle Screens erstellen lassen.
Dank Deines Videos weiß ich nun, dass das funktioniert und ich mir das Display die nächsten Tage bestellen werde.

Mach weiter so....
Gruß Spawnkiller


----------



## Wannseesprinter (12. Mai 2008)

Spawnkiller schrieb:


> Genialer Bericht mein Lieber.
> 
> Ich überlege bereits seit Monaten mir das LCD-Display zu kaufen. War mir nie ganz sicher, dass sich auch individuelle Screens erstellen lassen.
> Dank Deines Videos weiß ich nun, dass das funktioniert und ich mir das Display die nächsten Tage bestellen werde.
> ...



Prima, das Erstellen ist sogar kinderleicht. Wenigstens habe ich nach mehrere Male durchlesen erkannt, dass ich hiermit ja eine bunt verpackte Beschreibung abgeliefert habe


----------



## kays (12. Mai 2008)

Sehr schöner Bericht, in dem Video höre ich doch im Hintergrund "Bloc Party" !!! Hammergeile Band


----------



## Tremendous (12. Mai 2008)

Schöner Bericht! Würde das bei mir noch passen hätte ich mir das LCD nun zugelegt...


----------



## Morytox (12. Mai 2008)

Du hast nun die ganzen schönen bilder nun gezeigt, aber sage doch mal bei dem Switchen der anzeigen , muss das manuel betätigt werden ist das in nem zeitintervall oder muss man alles jedes mal neu erstellen ?


----------



## Mike1 (12. Mai 2008)

Wie sieht's mit dem Display eigentlich unter GNU/Linux aus?


----------



## Wannseesprinter (12. Mai 2008)

Morytox schrieb:


> Du hast nun die ganzen schönen bilder nun gezeigt, aber sage doch mal bei dem Switchen der anzeigen , muss das manuel betätigt werden ist das in nem zeitintervall oder muss man alles jedes mal neu erstellen ?



Der Zeitintervall kann nach Belieben eingestellt werden und/oder mit Programmen verknüpft werden. Hier zum Beispiel wurde mein Mediaplayer mit der Seite der Visualisierung auf dem LCD verknüpft. Nur wenn ich das Programm öffne, erscheint auch die Seite auf dem Display - praktisch.

Zur Veranschaulichung ein kleines Bild. Der von mir rot markierte Kasten gibt den einstellbaren Zeitintervall an:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindfuck (12. Mai 2008)

Guter Bericht hat mir sehr gefallen! Was ist das den für ein geiler Fußboden ? Sind das alte Eichenfässer? Kommt echt gut!


----------



## der8auer (13. Mai 2008)

Schöner Bericht  Wäre das Display nicht so teuer würde ichs mir glatt holen.

mfg


----------



## Puet (13. Mai 2008)

Sehr schöner Test, das bestärkt mich das Teil doch in Planung des neuen PC's mit einzubeziehen. 

Eine Frage dazu: ist Teamspeak schon mit eingebunden bzw. läßt es sich problemlos integrieren?

Grüße


----------



## Wannseesprinter (13. Mai 2008)

Mike1 schrieb:


> Wie sieht's mit dem Display eigentlich unter GNU/Linux aus?



Ich *zitiere* aus dem Forum von Alphacool:



> unter *Linux* kann serdisplib die Alphacool LCD's ansprechen. Also jede *Linux* Anwendung die diese Bibliothek verwendet, kann auch die LCD's ansteuern (z.B. VDR).
> Mehr dazu hier: Alphacool Support-Forum :: Thema anzeigen - Linux Treiber
> oder hier: init-6.org - Your current run level: alphacool LCD





Mindfuck schrieb:


> Guter Bericht hat mir sehr gefallen! Was ist das den für ein geiler Fußboden ? Sind das alte Eichenfässer? Kommt echt gut!



Das ist ein stinknormaler Laminatboden. Mit Liebe verlegt. Soll die alten Schiffskartons darstellen.



Puet schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Test, das bestärkt mich das Teil doch in Planung des neuen PC's mit einzubeziehen.
> 
> Eine Frage dazu: ist Teamspeak schon mit eingebunden bzw. läßt es sich problemlos integrieren?
> 
> Grüße



Es gibt ein Teamspeak-Plugin. Wurde auf Wünsche vieler User nachgereicht.

Zu bekommen unter: Alphacool Support-Forum :: Thema anzeigen - Teamspeak plugin


----------



## xQlusive (13. Mai 2008)

Das geilste auf dem Bild mit der Winamp visualisierugn ist ja:

*WINAMP IST NICHT INSTALLIERT* 

naja aber sehr geiler test, und coole einstellungsmöglichkeiten, da wird man richtig neidisch =D


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (14. Mai 2008)

Also ich bin ja seit ich die G15 habe in die praktischen Möglichkeiten von LCD's vernarrt.
Nur bin ich jetzt so da drinn das ich keine Tastatur mehr ohne LCD haben will, die G15 gibts nur noch in Orange...
Das hier wär doch eine Wunderbare alternative wenn die nächste Tastatur her muss.

Nur dummerweise steht mein PC unterm Tisch und da kuck ich eh nie hin also müsste es auf den Tisch! Hab da sogar was gefunden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Externes LC-Display 240x128 Pixel blau neg. silber

Das noch in einem schwarzen Gehäuse und zu einem akzeptablem Preis und ich würd mich überreden lassen 
(nur ist das wieder zu speziell um da was mit Geizhals zu finden)

Von der Technik und Software müsste das ja identisch sein?
Zum Test:
Wie schauts eigentlich mit Vista aus? Ich seh da bis jetzt nur Screens mit XP


----------



## Wannseesprinter (16. Mai 2008)

Z3R0B4NG schrieb:


> Wie schauts eigentlich mit Vista aus? Ich seh da bis jetzt nur Screens mit XP



Nach meinem Wissensstand soll Vista das Display gut annehmen. Es sollen lediglich kleinere Probleme bei der Treiberinstallation auftreten, wenn ihr einen Klick mit eurer Maus zu viel und unbedacht gesetzt habt.

Das externe Display ist übrigens äußerst praktisch, sollte der Rechner nicht im Blickwinkel stehen. Der Mehrpreis gegenüber der internen Variante von knapp 50 Euro hinterlässt einen bitteren Nachgeschmack. Eventuell liegt es ja an der Aufwendigen Verarbeitung des Rahmens für's Display.


----------



## riedochs (25. Mai 2008)

Interessante Sache, nur kann ich den Kram in Blau irgendwie nicht mehr sehen


----------



## Wannseesprinter (25. Mai 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Interessante Sache, nur kann ich den Kram in Blau irgendwie nicht mehr sehen



Ich verstehe genau, was du meinst. Auch hier werden uns vielleicht die Pforten geöffnet, indem wir einfach den Lötkolben und eine Hand voll beliebig farbige LEDs nehmen und das Display etwas modden.

Interessanter Denkansatz, leider sehr aufwendig.


----------



## freakywilli3 (26. Mai 2008)

Da stellt mich nur die Frage kann sich das LCD mit dem Logitech Display der G15 beisen da beide ja mit USB angeschlossen werden und die g15 ja auch mit anderen Programmen angesprochen werden kann als das origi vom treiber


----------



## Wannseesprinter (26. Mai 2008)

freakywilli3 schrieb:


> Da stellt mich nur die Frage kann sich das LCD mit dem Logitech Display der G15 beisen da beide ja mit USB angeschlossen werden und die g15 ja auch mit anderen Programmen angesprochen werden kann als das origi vom treiber



Ich denke, dass dieses Szenario eher unwahrscheinlich sein wird. Die G15 hat ihre eigene Software, dass LC-Display von Alphacool ebenfalls. Die Tastatur ist so gesehen auch kein reines Display.

Im offiziellen Forum von Alphacool sind viele Besitzer der G15 aufgetaucht, haben aber bisher keine Konflikte mit dem LCD geäußert. Daher wird die Kombination von LC-Display und der G15-Tastatur sich sehr wahrscheinlich nicht beißen.

Du kannst die G15 und das LCD mit einem Programm namens LCDHype ansprechen. Um diese beiden Geräte zu differenzieren, hast du hierbei wieder die unterschiedlichen Treiber (G15 und LCD) + verschiedene Usb-Ports


----------



## jetztaber (29. Mai 2008)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Das externe Display ist übrigens äußerst praktisch, sollte der Rechner nicht im Blickwinkel stehen. Der Mehrpreis gegenüber der internen Variante von knapp 50 Euro hinterlässt einen bitteren Nachgeschmack. Eventuell liegt es ja an der Aufwendigen Verarbeitung des Rahmens für's Display.



Also ich liebäugle mit der externen Variante seit einem Jahr. Den Aufpreis für die externe Variante würde ich verschmerzen, wenn Alphacool es schaffen würde, die Gehäusekanten glatt zu bekommen. Vielleicht haben sie noch nie was von Tiefziehen gehört, vielleicht können sich auch keinen Stempel herstellen, aber diese offenen Gehäusekanten (sehr schön auf dem Bild zu sehen http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...agebuch-von-wannseesprinter-4.html#post133392), sind für diesen Preis nicht angemessen.


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (29. Mai 2008)

Naja... an sich könnte man da auch selber ein Gehäuse basteln wenn man etwas handwerklich begabt ist, sind ja nur 4 Schrauben die das (interne) display festhalten und hinten wird es per USB angeschlossen, könnte man z.B. aus Plexiglas/Acryl was basteln und so nen schönes blau leuchtendes USB Kabel verwenden, vorallem wär es billiger...


----------



## Wannseesprinter (31. Mai 2008)

Noch einfacher:

Sucht mal bitte ein 5,25" Usb-Gehäuse, dass zwei Festplatten fassen kann. Das wäre es doch, nicht? Ich bin auf der Suche. Fraglich nur, ob es welche gibt, bei denen man die Front entfernen kann. Die Hoffnung stirb bekanntlich zuletzt.


----------



## punkboard (30. August 2008)

Mein lieber Herr Gesangsverein, da hast Du dir reichlich Mühe mit dem Bericht gegeben... Der hat mich so überzeugt, dass ich mir das LC Display heute gleich bestellt habe, freue mich schon auf die Montage und das einrichten 
Gibt´s evtl. auch ein Plugin für Ventrilo ? das mit TS find ich auch klasse, aber Vent wird öfter von mir benutzt. 
Mach weiter so Du verdienst meinen größten Respekt für diesen Bericht 
Glück auf vom punkboard


----------



## Wannseesprinter (2. September 2008)

punkboard,

erstmal vielen Dank für das Lob 

Wäre cool, wenn du ebenfalls ein kleines Tagebuch machen würdest. Es muss ja nicht unbedingt mit so vielen Bildern "vollgemüllt" sein, wie hier.

Das Ventrilo unterstützt wird, ist mir leider noch nicht zu Ohren gekommen. Aktuell steht die Version 1.0.5 für's LCD vor der Tür. Leider ist die Entwicklung etwas ins Stocken geraten. Mit dem 1.0.4 kommst du aber bestens zurecht und kannst alle wichtigen Informationen anzeigen lassen.

Der Entwickler der Software Sonic (im Alphacool-Forum tätig) gelobt Besserung. Ab und zu werden vorab einige Beta-Version bereit gestellt. *Hier* bleibst du bezüglich des LC Displays auf dem aktuellen Stand.


----------



## punkboard (2. September 2008)

Hallo Sprinter,
das Lob hast du dir voll und ganz verdient !
Ich werde mal versuchen einen kleinen Bericht zu gestalten, der die Montage einwenig veranschaulicht. Leider habe ich das noch nicht mit den Vorarbeiten wie Kabelsalat beseitigen und den internen USB anschluss einbauen gemacht, aber ich denke es wir trotzdem ganz interessant.
Habe zwar ein Soprano Gehäuse mit Türe aber diese steht eh immer offen


----------



## king_hoe (15. September 2008)

mich würde das display auch reizen, aber die farbe passt nich so recht in mein konzept. is jemandem bekannt, ob´s das demnächst auch in anderen farbvarianten geben soll? wenn nich, kann mir jemand sagen wo ich nen how to her bekomme, wie ich da andere leds einlöte?
@ wannseesprinter: bekommt man denn die verkleidung von dem display ab, ohne da großartig was kaputt zu machen oder sowas?


----------



## punkboard (15. September 2008)

Hallo King,
also um deine vierte Frage vorab zu beantworten, der Rahmen ist mit nur 4 Schrauben am Display befestigt, also sollte die Demontage kein Problem darstellen, was allerdings deine Frage mit den neu einzulötenden LED´s angeht, kann ich Dir nicht helfen . Ich denke da weiß der Sprinter mehr 

Gruß punkboard


----------



## Wannseesprinter (17. September 2008)

Leider bin ich diesbezüglich nicht so gut aufgeklärt, wie und wo die LEDs des Gehäuses angeordnet sind. Ich habe ein hochauflösendes Bild des Displays beigefügt. Eventuell könnt ihr anhand der teilweise mit Kurzbuchstaben bezeichneten Bauteile etwas anfangen.


----------



## dorow (23. September 2012)

Ich krame diesen alten Beitrag mal wieder aus, da ich mir auch so ein Display gekauft habe.
Ich habe auch schon alle wichtigen Werte mit dem Programm LCDHype und Aida64 eingefügt. Das Funktioniert auch sehr gut.

Nun zu meiner Frage: 

hat einer erfahrung mit dem Programm LCDHype?  Im LCDHype Forum kann man sich nicht mehr Anmelden und der Admin hat sich dort auch noch nicht gemeldet.

Wie kann ich mehrere Seiten Anzeigen lassen ( nach einer gewissen Zeit soll sich die Seite umstellen usw.)? 

Hat einer Grafiken, wie z.B. das PC Games Hardware Logo im ersten Beitrag für LCDHype?


----------

